# A safe (I hope) extension for quick above-table bit changes.



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## steph33 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mine has worked perfectly too with my Makita 3612C mounted in my General cast iron table. I had to slip a half inch of Baltic birch between the plate and router base so the bits didn't sit too high but all my profiles are smooth and chatter free and the router spins flawlessly at top 24000 rpm speed. Changing out bits in half and 1/4 " shank sizes (with the included reducing collar) is quick and simple above the table and the bits are held securely with a quick twist of a T-handle allen key. A great system. No balancing was required, at least for me. It is pricey, in fact as much as I paid for my router on Kijiji, but well worth the investment for a quality machining job.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

No problems with mine. Sure beats pulling a big Dewalt router out of the table and fussing with a wrench.


----------

